# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  buy home office desks?

## williamsmith4444

Were is the best place to buy home office desks?

----------


## yael

you can look at ebay, or if you have local stores in your place, try to google, for sure you'll be getting results.

----------

